# Fastest Limbs?? Which limbs to buy??



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Border Hex6BB2 would be the fastest, considering the Hex5 still own a bunch of world flight records. You'd want probably medium 36# because they are rated at minimum poundage.
From there it'll really come down to arrows for making the distance, you probably won't be able to do it with heavier shafts.

-Grant


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

grantmac said:


> Border Hex6BB2 would be the fastest, considering the Hex5 still own a bunch of world flight records. You'd want probably medium 36# because they are rated at minimum poundage.
> From there it'll really come down to arrows for making the distance, you probably won't be able to do it with heavier shafts.
> 
> -Grant


Thanks for the input. I am shooting the Victory VAP shafts in 700 spine. One of the lighter arrows I could find without spending a fortune. They are right about 300 grains.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

When I took my limbs with me on a plane they went like 230 m/s. Usually i go to the range on my bike, then they are much slower.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Question about the Borders.. where should I look for information on them? Where would the best place be for me to order them from if interested? Direct from Border or?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

VAPs are very light, have you tried shooting your existing set-up at 90m? Also what point weight are you shooting? Last time I built a set of VAP 600s they were under 260gr with 80gr upfront.

Direct from Border is the only way to get them. It is definitely worth calling them, long distance money well spent.

-Grant


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

My existing setup is 34#, and I am shooting 120gr up front to help with spine and foc. In order to get 90 meters, I have the sight pulled all the way back against the riser, aperture just clearing the vanes, and holding about 10 feet above the butt. When I go up in weight, I am hoping I can go with lighter points to stiffen up the spine a little and make the arrows lighter. My main concern isn't 90 meters, but 80 yards. 80 is the longest shot in field archery.. I would love to be able to get to 80 with my sight out a fair distance from the riser. 

I love things that are different than the usual that everybody has, and the borders are definitely that. I just sent them an email from their website to get the ball rolling on some information. I am curious to hear his recommendations for my relatively short draw since I have read that 28" probably isn't enough to get the Hex 6's to open up enough to get their full effect.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Fastest possible setup is Border limbs and CT McKinney II arrows. Nothing faster.

But, the nice thing about shorter draw lengths is that you get to use shorter and weaker spined arrows, which are much lighter than the arrows us "apes" have to use. So yea, you may be fine with what you have now. Another thing to check is if you have a ledge on your tab. You can also aim at the flag on top of the bale. That actually works pretty well since you can use the wind on the flag to figure out how much to aim off. Also, you don't really want to invest exclusively in limbs just based on 90 meters. Ask yourself, just how many arrows at 90 meters will you shoot in competition in the next few years. I bet the number is very few. 

For instance, i've shot a total of 144 scored arrows in competition at 90 meters in the last 10 years. That's right, four rounds. Now, that's not enough for me to worry about whether I get to aim at the middle, or at the flag. 

More folks need to really look at the % of arrows they will be shooting at their longest distance, and see if that is worth the extra cost of premium limbs, or the cost of shooting the fastest limbs when something more common may be better for them at a distances they shoot many more arrows each year.

John


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

If you are interested in BB2s you may find this thread interesting:
http://www.archeryinterchange.com/f127/one-numbers-people-184636/

You can ask them.
Martin


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

You could also look at Sky and Uuhka.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

golfingguy27 said:


> My riser is a Win & Win RCX-100 and I tend to be a little OCD, so I would LOVE to get their matching RCX-100 limbs for looks, but would I be better served to get their Inno EX Power limbs, or limbs from somebody else?


I shoot the RCX-100 limbs and yes they are very fast! at 32lbs my MKIIs are flying at 189ft/sec


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

My border Hex5w longs at full preload drawn to 28.5" (I should have gotten mediums) give me 218fps at 6.5gpp. I could shoot lighter arrows freestyle (this was barebow). The Hex6H BB2 are substantially faster. I'd get shorts for your DL. Also definitely CALL them, much easier than email.

I'd consider getting the same marked weight limbs unless you are shooting Samick, then you can go another 2# higher. Are you shooting your current limbs wound all the way in?

-Grant


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

The rcx limbs will be fine at 90 for 38lb.
Speed isn't everything, having owned borders and w&w i'd go w&w every time.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

RCX-100 limbs are very good limbs. I'd pick those.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

If your looking for fast limbs. your looking for alot of stored energy per pound of draw weight. (SE/PDF) and a limb working limb mass.

your not to forget good vertical stability and good horizontal stability.

the SE/PDF value us available in any DFC data, and a grain scale is all you need to get an idea of the working limb mass.

like this:









and this:


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

Another data point. I shoot long 38# RCX-100s on a Zenit riser. 40# on the fingers. 28.75" ACE 620s with 100gr break-offf points (nothing removed).

My sight mark for 20m is 0.2 at the 1st (furthest) notch. For 70m it's 6.3 at the 1st notch. For 90 it's 9.2 at the 4th notch. In other words, I'm able to get out to 90m without even moving in my sight bar all the way or aiming off the target. I don't know exactly how fast RCXs are, but I'd say they're pretty fast.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

straat said:


> when i took my limbs with me on a plane they went like 230 m/s. Usually i go to the range on my bike, then they are much slower.


Haha!


----------



## rick11743 (Sep 20, 2010)

Another point - at 27" to 28" draw length, the most efficient HEX6 is the short limb length. Unless you already have a 25" riser, a sweet set up for a 68" bow may be a 27" riser with short HEX6 limbs (confirm with Sid)


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

You may also consider the Conquest Advantage from Sky. It is a 25" riser that is neutral in Reflex/Deflex and has a more aggressive limb angle for pushing performance on standard limbs.

Paul


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

if ypur going to push your limb geometry then id suggest the longer limb. 
if your going to stress limbs more. then you might find yourself outside the limb makers remit.


----------

